# Office 2007 Dictionary



## SteveOH (Aug 3, 2003)

Is it possible to get a different dictionary....spell check, for Office 2007? My copy has a French dictionary and it's the only option in the software. I'm looking for an english dictionary.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Have a look at this link and see if it helps.

http://support.princeton.edu/kb/display.plx?id=8700


----------

